# Will diffrent languages cease in the New Heaven/Earth?



## thistle93 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi! While I enjoy hearing people worship YHWH in their own heart language, it seems that from Scripture the different languages in the world are actually a curse from God instituted as a result of the making of the Tower of Babel. So do you think this means that different languages will cease in the end and all the redeemed will be speaking the same language, either a heavenly one or one (whatever it was) that people spoke before the Tower of Babel? I tend to lean towards a view that languages will cease because of some inferences from Scripture but would not be dogmatic on it. Thoughts? Any verses from the Bible that might shed light on topic? 


For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Jack K (Aug 31, 2013)

If we don't start off thinking of the different languages as a curse, the reference in Rev. 7:9 of worshipers from every nation and language standing before the throne of heaven might make us think cultural variety will still be around in the next age—including a variety of languages.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Sep 1, 2013)

But the question is are the effects of what God decreed at Babel, still being felt by us, technically a curse?


----------



## antony73 (Sep 1, 2013)

Was is a curse? Or was it simply a way of dividing mankind? Languages do have a habit of changing and evolving over time. This can create dialects. From dialects, I would say other new languages have been created. In different languages have found beauty. But also barriers and problems. 

I would say in heaven there would be only one language. There will no longer be the need for multiple languages. _See 1 Corinthians 14:33. _

Whether cultures will exist or variations of the one language, well, that is just one the the many unknown exciting things we long to find out.


----------



## Cymro (Sep 1, 2013)

I always understood that there will be only one language in heaven,
and that will be Welsh!!


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 1, 2013)

Cymro said:


> I always understood that there will be only one language in heaven,
> and that will be Welsh!!


So there will be no vowels in heaven?


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 1, 2013)

These kinds of things are interesting speculations and no more. If they encourage longing for our Heavenly home, they are all to the good, inspite of the fact that we may be completely wrong.

But since our powers will be augmented then, who's to say that we won't have different languages but yet be able to understand one another. Or maybe our Heavenly Father will have some other arrangement. If He thought up this world from nothing in its original pristine beauty who knows what He will have for His people in the next.

The gift of tongues in the first century, being anticipatory of the day when all nations will be incorporated into the Israel of God, indicates that different languages are no barrier to the revelatory power of the Holy Spirit. With the gift of tongues or languages, the languages weren't removed or reduced to one, but there was the understanding of languages facilitated without hours of study.

Babel was a judgment, but it was also a means by which man would be obliged to do what God had instructed him to do, which was a good thing, leading to the present and pleasant diversity within unity of the human race. Thus languages aren't a curse unless you're at school learning to decline German or Latin.



Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deleteduser99 (Sep 1, 2013)

It could be that God used languages to force the people of Babel to spread, as they were trying to congregate and stay in one place. That was directly against the command at creation to fill the earth. You can't fill it if everyone's sticking in one place.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 1, 2013)

Cymro said:


> I always understood that there will be only one language in heaven,
> and that will be Welsh!



Ah but Jeff I thought Scotland, not Wales was the land of the covenant


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 2, 2013)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Cymro said:
> 
> 
> > I always understood that there will be only one language in heaven,
> ...



That is a claim sometimes made by the Gaidhealtachd ( Highlanders) as well, that Scottish Gaelic is the language of Heaven, and no doubt the same claim is made - mostly tongue in cheek -by others.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cymro (Sep 2, 2013)

But we were known Steve as,'pobl y gair.'(people of the word).
As a matter of fact we crossed the border into Scotland 3 hrs ago,
and catching the ferry for the Hebrides on Wed morning. That's where 
the Gaelic is still the common language.
Who needs vowels in heaven Brad? But actually in English there are only 4 vowels,
and you've guessed it, we got 7!! Remarkably there is an old welsh poem of 8 lines, about a spider, with no vowels at all.
But seriously, there was one tongue originally and therefore there will be a return
to a common language in the one body.


----------



## Tirian (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure we'll all speak Australian


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 3, 2013)

Matthew Glover said:


> I'm pretty sure we'll all speak Australian



Ripper!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Somerset (Sep 3, 2013)

Perhaps we will all speak our language but be able to understand all of them. Perhaps the Esperanto speakers will finally get their way. 

If Welsh is going to be the language, Rugby will have to be the sport!


----------



## Cymro (Sep 3, 2013)

Well done Ken, I have last years match against England on dvd and will be 
playing it for the 8th time on holiday. Worth it just for the anthem alone! But that will not be sung in glory! Worthy the Lamb that was slain.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Sep 3, 2013)

I still think Babel was a curse because mankind was trying to ascend to heaven and take it by force, just as satan said "I will ascend and make myself like God", it could have also been a curse in conjunction with their disobedience in not filling the earth, but either way it was a curse. And if it was a curse, and brokenness ensued, will not God make all things new, reconcile, redeem and bring the broken pieces back together. I am convinced that we will all be able to understand each other. There will be no pain, disease, tears, and a state of love that is absence of any kind of sin; no racism, no jealousy, and no irritation and anger/frustration from misunderstand; and anyone who has spent time with someone or some people who speak a different language knows that it is frustrating and makes you weep at times and flare up in anger at others. I'd agree what that language is that we all will speak is speculative, unless someone has seen something in the scriptures that I haven't (i.e. that Hebrew will be spoken or a new language created, etc)


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 3, 2013)

Matthew Glover said:


> I'm pretty sure we'll all speak Australian



Seriously? The way you guys distort the words "Fish and Chips"?


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 3, 2013)

GloriousBoaz said:


> I still think Babel was a curse because mankind was trying to ascend to heaven and take it by force, just as satan said "I will ascend and make myself like God", it could have also been a curse in conjunction with their disobedience in not filling the earth, but either way it was a curse. And if it was a curse, and brokenness ensued, will not God make all things new, reconcile, redeem and bring the broken pieces back together. I am convinced that we will all be able to understand each other. There will be no pain, disease, tears, and a state of love that is absence of any kind of sin; no racism, no jealousy, and no irritation and anger/frustration from misunderstand; and anyone who has spent time with someone or some people who speak a different language knows that it is frustrating and makes you weep at times and flare up in anger at others. I'd agree what that language is that we all will speak is speculative, unless someone has seen something in the scriptures that I haven't (i.e. that Hebrew will be spoken or a new language created, etc)



I think the different tongues are great. Think how bland things would be without them.

The New Heavens and New Earth won't be more bland than this world.

Babel frustrated the evil purposes of Mankind, but was a blessing in disguise because it led to the different nations and languages. If Mankind had obeyed God's will, different nations and tongues would have developed anyway. 

We should be wary of supranational organisations like the European Union that attempt to eliminate or diminish the role of the nation-state; this is sometimes a return to the Babel-principle.

The world is sadly becoming a more homogenised and bland place.

The gift of tongues, anticipated the fact that God the Holy Spirit can help us over the language/national barrier without doing away with language or national distinctives.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Sep 4, 2013)

Well in the garden Adam presumably only spoke one language and God said it was good. Also there is many things in the that spice up life like the thrill of almost dying in extreme sports and that's based in the curse. Just a thought not really sure where I'm going with this, I do agree that language study is awesome and fun, and flavorful, but is it necessary and the real question is what does the bible say, not what do we think or what excites us, but what exits God.


----------

